# Voltage Reducer install



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a 48 volt ez go golf cart and want to hook up 2- 55 watt 12v headlights, can someone give me directions on how to do this? The batteries are in a series how do I know what battery to wire the reducer to? thanks in advance.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Need more information on the "voltage reducer". Is there a wiring diagram and specifications online somewhere you can provide a link to?

And can you provide a picture or a link to a wiring diagram of your golf cart?

Is each golf cart battery 12 volts DC?

If you can't provide any of this information, then take your golf cart to an automotive electric shop. Or an automotive shop which does electrical work. Maybe even an RV shop which does trailer wiring. They should be able to wire this properly for you. (Take along any product information/wiring diagrams you have for the "voltage reducer".)

Be sure they install a fuse for the wiring.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

econdave said:


> I have a 48 volt ez go golf cart and want to hook up 2- 55 watt 12v headlights, can someone give me directions on how to do this? The batteries are in a series how do I know what battery to wire the reducer to? thanks in advance.


Ayuh,.... If it's got 6V batteries in series, wire off just 2 of 'em....

If it's 12V batteries in series, wire off just 1 of em....

No reducer needed....


----------



## Idmason60 (May 17, 2010)

Most cart batteries are either 8 volt for 48 volt banks and 6 volt for 36 volt systems. Starting at the most negative side of the bank and going thru 3 batteries of 8 volt will give you 24 volts DC from the battery bank. Make sure you have a fuse and switch in series with the lights in this circuit.


Last battery on negative side Neg------------light------light------switch-------fuse-------


----------

